# Charlie Kitsune



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 11, 2008)

*Charlie Kitsune - Not just another kitsune :3*

Name: Charlie
Occupation: Polish Forest (Forest in Poland) - Small wooden house with digged Fox Hole inside.
Age: 300
Species: Mystic Fox (Kitsune)
Fur Color: Dark orange, almost red.
Vocation: Paladin.

Element: Fire
Special: +1 Tailee Parasite. (http://aryion.com/modules.php?name=Conteudo&pid=111)



Full Character Latest Pictures are:

Made by filthhigh:







Made by buduse:





Made by pegasus124:









 Made by Foshu: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Made By me: (3 pictures) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Made by OtakuWolf:


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 11, 2008)

D: Wow It's so cute I love them pictures.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 11, 2008)

03pagea said:


> D: Wow It's so cute I love them pictures.


 
My sediments exactly XD


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 11, 2008)

the* :3 yeah it's because one was gift and one was trade :3


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 16, 2008)

You don't need to bump it. It's still there, and always will be there. :|


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 18, 2008)

But it's gonna be hidden from first page.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 18, 2008)

Awwww, he's really cute, and very vorish from the looks of it ^^


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, but not gluttony, only Tailee is gluttony


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 24, 2008)

I had added new pictures :3


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 24, 2008)

Everyone should stay the FUCK away from that tail. If you make it out... You'll have a tall tale to tell people about that tail.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 26, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Everyone should stay the FUCK away from that tail. If you make it out... You'll have a tall tale to tell people about that tail.



Oh gees... people love my tail, love to get eaten by it. :3


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, that's interesting, a tail that will eat me x3 I've never seen that before


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Aug 7, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> Wow, that's interesting, a tail that will eat me x3 I've never seen that before



Um, well, the concept is, that the tail is a parasite, which make's fursona to accept that it'll eat them now or later.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Aug 26, 2008)

Charlie_Kitsune said:


> Um, well, the concept is, that the tail is a parasite, which make's fursona to accept that it'll eat them now or later.


Eh, I guess No one respond here for longer time ;/


----------



## Marodi (Aug 26, 2008)

those pictures r awesome :3


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Aug 29, 2008)

Marodi said:


> those pictures r awesome :3



Thanks bro


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jan 3, 2010)

Refreshing old topic ^^


----------



## Ratte (Jan 3, 2010)

Locking old topic.


----------

